# Dicky Roberts the moive



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

Today I went to go see Dicky Roberts formal childhood star. It had child starts from the 60's thru 90's 
But the movie it self stinks I wasted 7 bucks I say weight a few months and rent it to see it for your self. 
I give it 3 out 10 
some funny sceens no hard laughs 

just my opion


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

david spaids last movie Joe Dirt was funny i liked that one alot maybe they will make Joe Dirt 2


----------

